# My response to Lyft deactivation.....



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Ashlaughly, I just left a message for Mia that called me prior for "feedback" about your weed reeking, granola, fistbump, puke on their fake eyelashes clientele in the Chicago market and your crazay pinpoints downtown that crowns Uber the winning rideshare in this market.

In hindsite, thank you for cutting me of from this atrocity (aka Lyft). I'd rather clean toilets at the bowling alley.

Lori the CSR, your peer (and probably your roommate in San Francisco), refused to reimburse me for the bottle of beer that was poured in the back seat of my (NICE - according to your slob riders) car by one of your loyal Blackhawk fans at 9:30pm one night. I don't do the bar crowd and thought I was safe that evening. So, YOUR client "Haley" and her hooligans thought they were going to cram 7 of their cheap drunk asses in my "best priced compact SUV in America" to take them to the Trump Tower (of all places!). When I politely declined, the situation escalated and I was told by one of her hooligans to "suck my dick" and "grow some balls".

So, on behalf of your $hitcago clientele, Ashlay, "suck my dick" and "grow some balls". Which, the latter, you people need to do.

The drunk heifer at 3pm that thought I was going to drive down glass/garbage/nail strewn alleys here (that make Detroit streets seem like a Yellow Brick Road) to get her to the next bar was a hoot too. I picked her up from the Beerfest at the Lincoln Park Zoo on a beautiful weekend afternoon. She jumped in the front seat and left her obvious lesbian lover in the backseat to keep quiet. This one stunk like a dead skunk in the middle of the road too, breath and all. Beerfest at the zoo. What's next? Weed dispensary at the church? Heaven help us all!

You will soon be dealing with Uber's "nothing but rude former cab drivers" in this market according to your clientele in my backseat. You deserve nothing more.

Actually, you ALL deserve each other.

Happy Ubering.

Go Blackhawks!

Fistbumps....


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Hahahaahahah


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> Hahahaahahah


I picked up this Indian girl from some event at the Merchandise Mart. Within the 1.5 mile ride she continually belched, hiccupped uncontrollably and.....farted twice. Then accused me of "going the wrong way" and "why is this taking so long". I was like I'm trying to get you there as soon as possible before your head starts spinning around and spewing pea soup like Linda Blair. She also called for food to be delivered on the way.

Milleneum "ladies".


----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

Too funny. Not all pax are perfect but I adore your approach.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

InTheD said:


> Too funny. Not all pax are perfect but I adore your approach.


It's a shame but that IS indicative of at LEAST 60% of the riders here.


----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

At 60% one needs to wonder about the driver. Not all are cut out for customer service.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

InTheD said:


> At 60% one needs to wonder about the driver. Not all are cut out for customer service.


Yup, it"s the driver. Come do this in Chicago. One day, I got a nice young lady as a rider. Very appreciative of the service. I rated her 5* and even left comments that I was shocked. She acted like a human.

I'm a driver, not a customer Service counter clerk at Walmart nor the Complaint Dept. at Comcast. They checked my driving record, not my resume nor personal references. Funny I was highly regarded and made $80K/year selling real estate before the market crashed. I have framed commendation letters. Traffic is beyond my control too. And as many are in agreement on this forum, if the rate were doubled, these people wouldn't trample all over you. It is peculiar I was a consistent 4.8+ star driver but my ratings tanked during this Hawks bullshit. I'm rarely out after midnight in this town either as being called a "mother ****er" continually by those that you wouldn't let pack upwards of 7 people in your car with open beer bottles got tiring. Some of their fans actually busted out more store windows again during this celebration.

Best of luck in your future endeavors as a Dollar Store door-to-door clown car chauffeur/customer service clerk.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I resigned from Lyft on Monday also. They refused a cancel fee when a passenger tried to get a Lyft with 5 people including a small child with no car seat. I guess I should have sat another 3 minutes and cancelled after 5 minutes. The alternative would be to illegal and exchange the fist bump for a child through the windshield.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Snowtop said:


> I resigned from Lyft on Monday also. They refused a cancel fee when a passenger tried to get a Lyft with 5 people including a small child with no car seat. I guess I should have sat another 3 minutes and cancelled after 5 minutes. The alternative would be to illegal and exchange the fist bump for a child through the windshield.


I argued about one of those cancellation fees and after going back/forth with one of those Lyft CSR kids I asked "So I should just flee the situation at hand, stop around the corner, wait the 3 minutes and collect the $5?". He never responded so in the future frequent cases that's exactly what I did and got paid for each one. (Lyft wait time is only 3 minutes here which is the only thing I'll miss about them).


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Best practice for Lyft cancellation, hit arrive button & sms the pax right away. Wait 3 minute click cancel ride and select charge passenger


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

MJ Khan said:


> Best practice for Lyft cancellation, hit arrive button & sms the pax right away. Wait 3 minute click cancel ride and select charge passenger


Yes. Forgot you are required to "contact" them. Whether they called you, you texted or you called and hung up or it went to voicemail. It all counts.


----------

